# Painting



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

I have made some designs on wood and MDF with my CNC Router which I would like to paint but I’m lost on how you can paint two or more colours on a single piece of work. 

I was reading that some use high performance vinyl which you stick to the wood and then you cut with the CNC through the vinyl and before you remove the vinyl you spray paint the cut. Then you repeat the process for the next cut.

Others say the router bit will damage the vinyl and I should use instead regular paint mask.

How do you paint your finished project with 2 or more colours?


----------



## mggraphix (Oct 19, 2011)

I know this is an old thread but in case anyone is interested...I use paint mask. Any sign supply company carries it in different widths. I paint my entire background first, apply the paint mask, cut on the cnc then I paint the cutout with the BACKGROUND color first, just one coat, then I apply the correct color for the cutout. A small amount of paint can seep under the mask on the first coat, this is why I apply a background color first. It seals these areas and stops the second color from creeping in on you. remove the mask and clear coat.
I have never used standard vinyl for this purpose mainly because they make a product specifically for this...Paint mask... I think the standard vinyl is a bit more aggressive with adhesive and may not cut as clean as the paint mask just due to its nature. Paint mask is not "stretchy" like vinyl, especially high performance vinyl. I have tried using standard application tape when I ran out of vinyl and although it did work the edges all had to be cleaned up after it was cut.
Hope this helps.
Gene


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Thank you Gene for the info

Before I go to the stores searching for the paint mask, what is paint mask?

I mean is it a piece of paper, vinyl or what ?

Is it self adhesive?

Thanks


----------



## mggraphix (Oct 19, 2011)

Sorry for taking so long to get back with you. You can do a search for avery or 3m paint mask. It is a vinyl but it does not have the elasticity of vinyl used for graphics. It is self adhesive and comes off clean. No residue. It is not super aggressive. Works great on a clean smooth surface. I also use anchor sandblasting mask on HDU, (high density urethane). This procedure coupled with the cnc router makes some nice signage.

Gene


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Thank you Gene, I will try to find it


----------

